# Just showing them off!! :)



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Not on the car yet but soon will be, maybe this weekend..... well tempted to fit this weekend but i dont want to curb or damage ready for shows in May!! Enjoy though


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

cracking set mate should look stunning on the car


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

very 'in yer face' not sure I have the 'thingies' for wheels like that - but they look well cool


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning spokes love them...:thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Cheers guys :thumb: They mostly for shows and their candy red so are in your face again in the sun


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

they are well in your face
not to my taste but evry one is diffrent and im sure they will look great on your car:thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I was a bit sceptical about the colour too but man it's twice as nice in the flesh 

They finally been protected too and currently have two layers off Migliore on the inners & 3 layers on the front . 

Hopefully will fit Sunday after I detail the car


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I like the design and spokes but not the colour.

Personally i would leave them off as I am a sod for hitting Kerbs, I would be better with steel wheels and trims.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultralites...Great choice of wheels andcolour :thumb:

I guess these are going on something jap... Impreza or Evo maybe


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Great choice of wheel indeed but they dont go by the name...spcially with tyres on!!!

I wish i had an evo or scooby!! For now their going on this


----------



## harrisg (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely bit of metal for the wheels to bolt onto!


----------



## harrisg (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, and if I ever get a garage, I want a sofa in it too!

That, and a fridge!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comment on the car :thumb:

Well I dont, its blocking me from parking in there!!! If it was a double garage then hell yeah. The car and a full suite be in there 

Car had its summer detail in that pic. Not the best so heres some more :thumb:


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow expected a red car thats going to be some contrast! would like to see pics of them on the car.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

JDM big style 

Hopefully this weekend as I need to adjust the coils and hopefully i got a TTE bumper to fit thats coming out of bodyshop.

Im itching to them on but got to patient and wait for everything


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

love the wheels, what you sealed them with?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

They look great, looking forward to seeing them on the car!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> love the wheels, what you sealed them with?


Well I would of loved to have bought C5 for them but need to watch my funds. So I used Migliore wheel sealant that I already had.

2 coats with 24hr curing time on inners and 3 coats on outers



S-X-I said:


> They look great, looking forward to seeing them on the car!


Cheers buddy, i'll add pics here when fitted then :thumb:


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Helloooooo sneaky pic


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

They look great!

Nice to see something different rather than just 'normal' colours!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahaha cheers buddy 

I love them too and the looks they get are crazy


----------



## cdi guy (Apr 3, 2011)

Bridges said:


> Thanks for the comment on the car :thumb:
> 
> Well I dont, its blocking me from parking in there!!! If it was a double garage then hell yeah. The car and a full suite be in there
> 
> Car had its summer detail in that pic. Not the best so heres some more :thumb:


 Car is immaculate ,credit to you.:thumb:


----------

